# Vos Animaux > Chiens >  Chien qui lèchent sans arrêt (coussins, sol, ect...)

## Chensy&amp;Co

J'avais déjà posé la question sur l'ancien forum mais je ne crois pas avoir eu des réponses précises et qui expliquaient clairement la raison.

Donc voilà, j'aimerais comprendre ce que mes chiens ont dans la tête lorsqu'ils lèchent  leurs coussins ou le sol. Ils ne s'arrêtent qu'au bout d'un certain temps, lorsqu'il y a une grosse tâche, genre comme un pipi ou alors lorsque je leur dit d'arrêter.

Est-ce de l'ennui ?

----------


## linda014

Je suis intéressée, le mien fait exactement la même chose et ça me stresse, le canapé, ses doudous, les couvertures, les tapis, tout y passe, je pensais que ça pouvait être nerveux mais   ::

----------


## babou.7

Des vers peut-être ? la labrador de ma belle soeur léchait frénétiquement le sol et s'avalait tous les moutons de poussières, poils etc...mon véto m'a dit de la vermifuger et puis + rien...

----------


## moonshine

salut,

le mien faisait la même chose  :Frown:  lécher le sol et manger tout ce qui trainait par terre) après avoir mangé du chocolat (volé, hein!!) il était très sensible au niveau de l'estomac, il faisait ca pour se calmer le bidon!!

a voir si le tien ne mange pas de cochonnerie qui le rendrait ainsi malade

----------


## Chensy&amp;Co

Les vers, c'est une explications intéressante. Les cochonneries, je ne pense pas. 

Je vais bientôt aller au véto pour mon chat, je lui parlerais de ce problème.

----------


## babou.7

Dans le cas de troubles gastriques, ils peuvent faire ça également, j'ai mon griffon et ma york qui 2/3 fois par an se mettent à brouter de l'herbe frénétiquement, je m'étais inquiéter, j'étais allée chez le véto qui m'avait donné du primperid et dès qu'ils commencent à faire ça hop, une petite seringue de primpérid et c'est nikel !

----------


## chupachup

Mon chien aussi adore lécher le sol et entre ses coussinets

----------


## borneo

Lécher le sol = mal au ventre, je pense.

Lécher une couette ou un coussin, ça peut être parce que quelqu'un y a transpiré, et que le tissu est salé. Mon chien le fait aussi, ça ne m'inquiète pas.

----------


## POLKA67

Une autre façon de marquer son territoire s'il y a plusieurs animaux  ?

----------


## Chensy&amp;Co

Merci pour vos réponses et hypothèses   ::  

C'est surtout leurs coussins et paniers en tissu. Le sol, c'est le petit surtout, lorsqu'il se couche par terre mais c'est pas autant que les coussins. Il y a en effet trois autres animaux dans la maison mais ils sont à l'étage alors que les chiens sont en bas. En effet je sais que les chiens aiment nous lécher lorsque nous avons transpirez mais je vois pas trop le rapport avec leur coussins, personne ne transpire dessus à part eux !
Par contre, ils ne se lèchent pas obsessionnellement les coussinets (mais ils se les nettoient éventuellement)

Voici une photo de ce qu'ils font pour que vous vous rendiez mieux compte :

----------


## Chinooka

Mon braque de Weimar (13 ans 1/2) le fait aussi depuis bien longtemps : le sol, les meubles, les coussins (qui se retrouvent dans le même état que sur la photo). D'ailleurs ça m'énerve ces bruits de bouche  ::   Je pensais que c'était un problème de comportement ? parce que je ne pense pas qu'il ait mal au ventre depuis tout ce temps !

----------


## Chensy&amp;Co

Oui moi je penche pour un problème comportemental et non pas de santé. Un problème de sevrage lorsqu'ils étaient chiots ? Et moi aussi, ces bruits m'énervent ^^

----------


## centvin

J'aurais tendance à penser que cela fait partie de leur hygiène...
Les loulous, lorsqu'ils ramènent un truc odorant de l'extérieur, sous leurs pattes ou sur leur poil, lèchent l'endroit où cela se trouve, et ils aiment avoir une literie toute propre, quitte à la rafraichir eux-mêmes.   ::  
Comme ils salissent vite... Je secoue tous les jours leurs couettes, et je les brosse régulièrement, comme ça j'ai moins de machine à laver à faire...   ::  

*Chensy&Co*, Tu peux tenter de mettre des serviettes éponges ou draps-housses sur leurs coussins, que tu passes à la machine tous les 2 - 3 jours, comme ça tu verras s'il continue, ou s'il ne le fait plus...  

Mais s'il continue à faire "tout le coussin" systématiquement, c'est peut-être qu'il est en attente de quelque chose, comme d'aller se promener, ou d'avoir des papouilles, ou d'apprendre des nouveaux trucs (il a peut-êetre envie de travailler?) bref qu'on s'occupe de lui, et qu'on le rassure quant à la situation environnante, les personnes, l'ambiance...... 
S'il recommence, en le sortant, ou en lui donnant son repas un peu plus tôt, ou autre moyen de détourner son attention, tu verras s'il recommence au retour de la promenade, à la fin du repas, après avoir fait une séance d'éducation ou des gros câlins...   :: 

D'autre part (ton dernier message), oui, au niveau comportement, certains loulous font les gestes de la toilette à répétition, des fois jusqu'à se mutiler eux-même à force de se lécher, et de se mordiller, cela devient des plaies...
Alors peut-être que ton loulou ne fait pas sa toilette, mais sa lessive   ::  Ce qui est moindre mal... Tu devrait pouvoir le ré-équilibrer...  ::

----------


## Chinooka

Je me demande si le stress n'intervient pas dans ce comportement : mon braque est un stressé et peureux de nature et depuis toujours ! Il a été bien sevré, je l'ai eu à 9 semaines et sa jumelle (que j'ai aussi à la maison depuis ses 7 mois) est tout à fait différente au niveau caractère : sûre d'elle, rien ne lui fait peur et elle n'a pas ce comportement !

----------


## linda014

> *Je me demande si le stress n'intervient pas dans ce comportement* : mon braque est un stressé et peureux de nature et depuis toujours ! Il a été bien sevré, je l'ai eu à 9 semaines et sa jumelle (que j'ai aussi à la maison depuis ses 7 mois) est tout à fait différente au niveau caractère : sûre d'elle, rien ne lui fait peur et elle n'a pas ce comportement !


Pareil, je pense que ça peut être du stress, le mieux est très nerveux et niveau caractère, il est très dur et c'est un p'tit trouillard

----------


## Chinooka

Le mien, il fait même laveur de vitres   ::

----------


## linda014

Pas sûre que ce soit dans une grande aide pour ça une langue de chien ... lol

----------


## Chinooka

Surtout quand les vitres viennent d'être nettoyées   ::

----------


## Chensy&amp;Co

Merci centvin pour ton explication.

Alors, pour plus de précisions :

- Il lèche son coussin lorsqu'il se couche dans son panier, par exemple lorsque je me mets devant la télé, en gros, lorsque je ne fais rien et qu'il va se coucher. Je précise que ma chienne fait la même chose.

- Je pense qu'il y a une grande part de stress, je suis étonnée de ne pas l'avoir dit plus tôt : mes chiens sont issus de refuge, ils ont tous les deux eu deux passés difficiles et ont des peurs, surtout ma chienne.

- Pour la petite explication du "comment" : ils se mettent à lécher les coussins, je les regarde, leur parle, leur dis d'arrêter et eux lèvent les yeux vers moi et me regarde tout en continuant à lécher et lécher, et lécher.

----------


## SylvieCountry

coucou à tous.

C 'est pas le syndrome du Pica ??? c 'est un genre de toc vous pouvez chercher sur internet voir si c 'est cela.

C 'était l 'idée du matin belle journée à tous.

Sylvie et sa meute

----------


## Chensy&amp;Co

Je connais pas...

----------


## Chensy&amp;Co

J'ai regardé un peu sur internet et ils disent que c'est l'ingestion de matières non comestibles d'ordinaire comme le sable, le papier, bouteilles plastiques, ect... ce n'est pas le cas de mes chiens, ou alors on considère que lécher les coussins revient à ingérer quelque chose qu'il y a sur les coussins   ::  . Apparemment, le Pica peut prendre en compte le fait de lécher (les murs par exemple). Cela viendrait d'un stress.

----------


## Antartica

je crois aussi que ça peut être un comportement rassurant pour le chien, une réponse  un stress, une situation angoissante, etc... 
si on l'en empêche, il trouvera probabement un autre comportement de substitution!

----------


## Chensy&amp;Co

Ok merci pour cette précision  ::

----------


## Chensy&amp;Co

J'ai observé la manière dont lèche le petit et je me demande si ce n'est pas un moyen de rafraichir la zone ou il dort/ou il pose sa tête parce qu'une fois qu'une bonne partie du coussin est léché, il s'arrête et dort.

----------


## froggy05

Tu devrais essayer d humidifier les coussins voir si ca s arrête (et ca répondrait à ta question sur le fait de rafraichir)

----------

